# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کمک درباره برنامه ریزی روزانه

## FeaRLorD

سلام

من تو تابستون میخوام روزی 6 ساعت بخونم فقط براب یرنامه ریزی روزانه مشکل دارم 

این 6 ساعت رو به صورت 3 بازه 2 ساعته مطالعه کنم مثلا : 2 ساعت زیست و 2 ساعت فیزیک + 2 ساعت ادبیات 

یا به 6 بازه 1 ساعته تقسیم کنم و 6 درس بخونم ؟

----------


## MJavadD

به نظر من 4 بازه 1.5ساعته بهتره

----------


## MohoMo

دو تا 2 ساعت اختصاصی و 2 تا یک ساعت عمومی بخون ....

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

2 ساعت : تخصصی ( تحلیلی)
1 ساعت : عمومی( تفسیری)
2 ساعت : تخصصی ( تحلیلی)
1 ساعت : عمومی( تفسیری)

----------


## angel

سلام من سومم 93 کنکوری ام ب اجازتون
تیزهوشانی ام درسمم خوبه
می خواستم بدونم میشه بگید چجوری بخونم چی بخونم چقد بخونم
گزینه 2 هم گام اول رو ثبت نم کردم
خیلی ممنون میشم کمکم کنین واقعا گیج شدم
مدرسه هم واسمون از 1 تیر پیش 1 رو شروع می کنه به مدت 3 روز در هفته
میشه کمکم کنین؟
1 لیستم از کتابای تاپ و سطح بالا واسه 100 زنی بهم معرفی کنین 
رفتم توی بخش معرفی کتابو اینا نظرات بچه ها رو خوندم اما بیشتر گیج شدم هر کس 1 چیزی گفته
می خواستم نظر شما دوستان مشاور رو بدونم 
مرسی از لطفتون :Yahoo (90):

----------


## MohoMo

> سلام من سومم 93 کنکوری ام ب اجازتون
> تیزهوشانی ام درسمم خوبه
> می خواستم بدونم میشه بگید چجوری بخونم چی بخونم چقد بخونم
> گزینه 2 هم گام اول رو ثبت نم کردم
> خیلی ممنون میشم کمکم کنین واقعا گیج شدم
> مدرسه هم واسمون از 1 تیر پیش 1 رو شروع می کنه به مدت 3 روز در هفته
> میشه کمکم کنین؟
> 1 لیستم از کتابای تاپ و سطح بالا واسه 100 زنی بهم معرفی کنین 
> رفتم توی بخش معرفی کتابو اینا نظرات بچه ها رو خوندم اما بیشتر گیج شدم هر کس 1 چیزی گفته
> ...



ببنید شما رفتی گزینه دو و اونا هر چی بپرسین میگن و تقریبا همین حرفایی که اینجا می شنوی اونجا هم می شنوی ولی در مورد کتاب هرکسی با یه نوع کتاب کار می کنه ومی فهمه مثلا یکی فیزیک رو از روی خیلی سبز میخونه و راضیه و یکی از روی کانون .....

با خودته ببینی با کدوم بهتر تست میزنی و به نظرم انتخاب کتاب یه امر شخصی ( البته کتاب های انتشار های خوب مثلا در فیزیک کانون و خیلی سبز و گاج بهترین ها هستن مثلا انتشارات x رو جزو گزینه هات قرار نده ) 

فقط اینو بگم 

برای زیست ------> خیلی سبز 
دینی ---------------> گاج میکرو 
شیمی -------------> میتکران و گاج میکرو ...


 :Y (616):

----------


## h25os12

انجل جان...تیزهوشان..تو خیابون شهید صادقی میری شما؟؟؟ولی یه چیزی...امیدوارم همین روحیه رو تا اخرش حفظ کنی...گفتنش آسونه...ولی...!!!پیشنهاد میکنم حتما بری پیش مزاری بنویسی...خوبه..چون دچار جند برنامگی میشی....و این چند برنامگی داغونت میکنه...ولی....

----------


## FeaRLorD

> 2 ساعت : تخصصی ( تحلیلی)
> 1 ساعت : عمومی( تفسیری)
> 2 ساعت : تخصصی ( تحلیلی)
> 1 ساعت : عمومی( تفسیری)



نظر دیگه نبود ؟

----------


## angel

> انجل جان...تیزهوشان..تو خیابون شهید صادقی میری شما؟؟؟ولی یه چیزی...امیدوارم همین روحیه رو تا اخرش حفظ کنی...گفتنش آسونه...ولی...!!!پیشنهاد میکنم حتما بری پیش مزاری بنویسی...خوبه..چون دچار جند برنامگی میشی....و این چند برنامگی داغونت میکنه...ولی....


آره شهید صادقی میرم فرزانگان 1
من از خیلیا پرسیدم گفتن مزاری خوب نیس که
شاید نرم پیش مشاور 
اگه برم میرم پیش سعیدی

----------


## angel

> ببنید شما رفتی گزینه دو و اونا هر چی بپرسین میگن و تقریبا همین حرفایی که اینجا می شنوی اونجا هم می شنوی ولی در مورد کتاب هرکسی با یه نوع کتاب کار می کنه ومی فهمه مثلا یکی فیزیک رو از روی خیلی سبز میخونه و راضیه و یکی از روی کانون .....
> 
> با خودته ببینی با کدوم بهتر تست میزنی و به نظرم انتخاب کتاب یه امر شخصی ( البته کتاب های انتشار های خوب مثلا در فیزیک کانون و خیلی سبز و گاج بهترین ها هستن مثلا انتشارات x رو جزو گزینه هات قرار نده ) 
> 
> فقط اینو بگم 
> 
> برای زیست ------> خیلی سبز 
> دینی ---------------> گاج میکرو 
> شیمی -------------> میتکران و گاج میکرو ...


ببین مثلا همین زیستس که میگی واسه همه پایه ها من معلمامون میگن خیلی سبز خوب نیس فقط سال دوم خوبه
به نظر من هر کتابیو نمیشه واسه همه سالا تعمیم داد

----------


## h25os12

کی؟سعیدی ؟کجای؟؟؟اولین باره اسمشو میشنوم......شما از بچه های فرزانگان پرسیدی میگن بده؟؟درسته کمی وحشیه!!...اما وحشی بودنم بعضی اوقات خوبه ها....بیشتر بچه های امام رضا که میرن پیشش که!!....ولی بهرحال تجربه ی من اینو میگه که حتما یه مشاور داشته باش...خوددانی...

----------


## FeaRLorD

به نظرتون این برنامه خوبه ؟ روزی 6 ساعت - مرور دروس پایه 


زیست ( 2 ساعت )  + عربی ( 1 ساعت ) + ریاضی ( 2 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1 ساعت )

و روز بعد 

فیزیک ( 2 ساعت ) + عربی ( 1 ساعت ) + شیمی ( 2 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1 ساعت ) 


و جمعه ها هم زیست ( 2 ساعت ) + ریاضی ( 2 ساعت ) و 2 ساعت هم جبرانی

----------


## پزشکی تبریز

> به نظرتون این برنامه خوبه ؟ روزی 6 ساعت - مرور دروس پایه 
> 
> 
> زیست ( 2 ساعت )  + عربی ( 1 ساعت ) + ریاضی ( 2 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1 ساعت )
> 
> و روز بعد 
> 
> فیزیک ( 2 ساعت ) + عربی ( 1 ساعت ) + شیمی ( 2 ساعت ) + ادبیات ( 1 ساعت ) 
> 
> ...


*تقریبا برنامه منم اینجوریه ولی من برای هرروز هفته یه برنامه جداگانه دارم طوری که به طور موازی توی همه درس ها میرم جلو نه فقط یه تعداد دروس خاص و انتخابی*

----------


## mahsa92

دوست عزیز
سعی کن برنامت هدف دار باشه
مثلا شما کلا 19 تا فصل پایه داری برای زیستپ
یشنهاد من اینه که چون درست خوبه دو فصل زیست بذار برای یک هفتت
زیست هر روز باید توی برنامت باشه
پس میشه :
روز اول از هفته اول :  زیست سوم فصل ایمنی بدن (دوساعت)
روز دوم : زیست تست های خط به خط از کتاب خیلی سبز (چیزی حدود 90 تست میشه)+اینکه کنکوری خوندن رو از الان شروع کن
یعنی چی؟ مثلا تست که زدی نکته هایی که برات سنگینه یا نیاز به مرور داره علامت بزن یا با ماژیک های لایت کن
روز سوم : زیست کتاب ابی کانون (اینو میگم چون تست های کنکور داخلشه) تست بزن ولی اینبار روی پاسخنامه نگاه نکن بعد که تستای مبحث رو زدی ببین کدومارو غلط زدی نکته هاشو یادداشت کن واسه خودت
روز چهارم : فصل دوم از زیست سوم .
روز پنجم:تست های خیلی سبز + تمام کارایی که برای روز اول گفته بودم انجام بده
روز ششم تست های ابی قلم چی
روز هفتم که میشه جمعه : از روی جزوه هایی که گزینه دو بهت داده و همینطور فایل پی دی اف هم هست.اونایی که خوندی مرور کن
----------
اگه بخوای 100 بزنی که ان شاالله میزنی اینجوری بخون :Y (487): 
فکر نکن خسته کننده ست چون از 24ساعت فقط قراره دو ساعت به زیست بدی و این چیز زیادی نیست ولی نتیجه اش عالی میشه
برای دروس دیگه هم همینطوری برنامه بریز نتونستی بگو کمکت میکنم

----------


## FeaRLorD

> دوست عزیز
> سعی کن برنامت هدف دار باشه
> مثلا شما کلا 19 تا فصل پایه داری برای زیستپ
> یشنهاد من اینه که چون درست خوبه دو فصل زیست بذار برای یک هفتت
> زیست هر روز باید توی برنامت باشه
> پس میشه :
> روز اول از هفته اول :  زیست سوم فصل ایمنی بدن (دوساعت)
> روز دوم : زیست تست های خط به خط از کتاب خیلی سبز (چیزی حدود 90 تست میشه)+اینکه کنکوری خوندن رو از الان شروع کن
> یعنی چی؟ مثلا تست که زدی نکته هایی که برات سنگینه یا نیاز به مرور داره علامت بزن یا با ماژیک های لایت کن
> ...


این برنامم واسه روزی 6 ساعت بود

اگه روزی دو ساعتش رو بدم به زیست اونوقت واسه درسای دیگه وقت کم میاد که

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

سلام من محسنم.عرضم به حضورتون من از كسايی بودم و هستم كه میگفتم مشاوره چيه اخه ادمی كه با تو حرف اميدوار بشه و با دوتا حرف نا اميد به درد جرز دیوار ميخوره اما درواقع این ديدگاه به درد جرز دیوار میخوره به نظر من حتما مشاور داشته باشيد لزوما هم نبايد يكی مشاورتون باشه كه جلسه نجومی حساب میكنه‏(مالی‏)يه مشاور خوب حتی رايگانم ميشه پيدا كرد.اما در مورد چگونه كنكوري درس خوندن حتما حتما بريد با يه مشاوره عالی مشاوره كنيد من هميشه این چيزارو مسخره ميكردم و حتی الانم روش خوندن كنكوری را بلد نيستم واسه همينم در اين مورد اظهار نظر نمي كنم اميدوارم شما اشتباهاته منو نكنيد وسلام

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

سلام من محسنم.من همیشه ماشاورو مشاوره را مسخره می گرفتم و می گفتم ادمی که با یه حرف امیدوارشه با یه حرف ناامید به درد جرز دیوار می خوره اما در واقع این دیدگاه من به درد جرز دیوار می خورد.حتما یه مشاور تا پایان کنکور داشته باشید راه خیلی درازه و مشکلات در راه اما نرید به یه مشاور رقمایه نجومی پول بدید واسه یه مشاوره ماشالا الان دیگه مشاور زیاده می تونید گیر بیارید.اما برای مشاوره ی درسی و چطوری کنکوری خوندن حتما پیش یه مشاوره خبره برید جون ارزششو داره.پس دوتا مشاور نیاز دارید یه روحی و انگیزشی که تا اخر کنکور بش نیاز دارید یه درسی که شاید فقط در حد چن جلسه بش نیاز داشته باشید وسلام

----------


## amirsalarsh

دوست عزیز اینکه بدونی روزی 6ساعت میخوای بخونی خیلی خوبه ولی اگه دفتربرنامه ریزی پرمیکنی خواهی دیدکه هیچوقت 1ماه پشت سرهم نمیتونی روزی 6ساعت بخونی بالاخره بالا پایین داره
و روزی اگه دیدی حس وحال خوبی داری 8یا 10ساعت خوندن هیچی ازت کم نمیشه.
1نظر دیگه هم بدم اینه که اوله هرروز مشخص کن که مثلا تو این2ساعت زیستم میخوام چیکارکنم(هرروز صبح برای همون روز)
مثلا من میخوام تواین 2ساعت زیستم 4صفحه از متن فصل 6 سال دوم روبخونم و30تا تست بزنم
خب اینجا 3حالت پیش میاد.
1.ازبرنامه جلو میزنی که خیلی عالیه.
2.لب به لب با برنامه(تاخیرنهایتا درحد5 دقیقه) تموم میکنی که اینم خوبه
3.نمیرسی تموم کنی که این مورد مخصوصا اوایل کارخیلی اتفاق نیفته

راه حل برای شماره3:وقتی 2ساعت زیستت تموم شده بودمثلا3صفحه خوندی و 1صفحه+30تاتست مونده.
این باقیمانده روبگذار برای اولویت اول فردات.یعنی اولین کاری که فردا میکنی اینه که اینارو میخونی وبازم تو زمان محدود وادامه کار.(یعنی نگو از استراحتم کم میکنم ویا اینکه بیشتر میخونم.این بیشترخوندنا پدری پارسال ازمن درآورد که نگو.وقتی ساعت مطالعه خودمو به بچه هامیگفتم شاخ درمیآوردن وکسی هم نبود که بهم بگه داری اشتباه میخونی واسه همین دیگه آخرای باخودم میگفتم هرچی بخونم فایده نداره وازاین حرفا)
تو تابستون اونی موفقه که مقدار درسی که بقیه تو6ساعت میخونن ومیفهمن اون تو4ساعت بفهمه(وتو اون2ساعت اضافه یا درس بخونه یا به اونایی که 2ساعت ازش عقب ترن بخنده وبره تفریح کنه!!) وبرای این کارهوش واستعداد زیاد لازم نداره بیشتر تمرکز میخواد که مشاوران حتمادراین مورد راهنمایی میکنن.
آها راستی یادم رفت بگم درسارو به ترتیب اولویتی که خودت تعیین میکنی بزار.یعنی مثلا اول زیست بعدشیمی بعدعربی وبعدزبان انگلیسی.
اینجوری اگه روزی 6ساعت میخونی 6ساعت مردونه درس میخونی.

----------


## mahsa92

> این برنامم واسه روزی 6 ساعت بود
> 
> اگه روزی دو ساعتش رو بدم به زیست اونوقت واسه درسای دیگه وقت کم میاد که


حیفه بخدا حیفه.واسه زیست اگه روزی دوازده ساعتم وقت بذاری بازم کمه
من کنکوری92 هستم میدونم چی دام میم این راه رو منم رفتم
اینقدرم تجربه کسب کردم و مشاورای مختلف داشتم که الان میتونم بهت قول بدم اگه با یکی پیش برم جزوه رتبه های دو رقمی باشه اون فرد
هرچند هستند کسانی که منتظرن من درسم تموم شه باهاشون پیش برم البته رایگان
شما هم گوش کن به حرف من پشیمون نمیشی
اگه به رتبه تاپ فکر میکنی از زیست و شیمی غافل نشو
برنامه هم خواستی بگو میگم بهت چجوری بخونی برای درسات وقت کم نیاری

ان شالله که موفق میشیم هممون :Y (549):

----------


## FeaRLorD

> حیفه بخدا حیفه.واسه زیست اگه روزی دوازده ساعتم وقت بذاری بازم کمه
> من کنکوری92 هستم میدونم چی دام میم این راه رو منم رفتم
> اینقدرم تجربه کسب کردم و مشاورای مختلف داشتم که الان میتونم بهت قول بدم اگه با یکی پیش برم جزوه رتبه های دو رقمی باشه اون فرد
> هرچند هستند کسانی که منتظرن من درسم تموم شه باهاشون پیش برم البته رایگان
> شما هم گوش کن به حرف من پشیمون نمیشی
> اگه به رتبه تاپ فکر میکنی از زیست و شیمی غافل نشو
> برنامه هم خواستی بگو میگم بهت چجوری بخونی برای درسات وقت کم نیاری
> 
> ان شالله که موفق میشیم هممون



ممنون 

پیام دادم بهتون

----------

